# Utah Jazz vs LA Lakers



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Utah is one tough team i think they will win a game in this series but it wont be tonight.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Man, I can't skip out on odds like that, 5k on the Jazz.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i know these are pretty crazy. a few sites i went to only had a point spread with no moneyline and i can see why.

come on end already.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> i know these are pretty crazy. a few sites i went to only had a point spread with no moneyline and i can see why.
> 
> come on end already.


I'm going to lose again, ain't I.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

lulz yea. But is was only 5k not 100k so i guess thats kind of a win:thumb02:


----------

